# best (safe) pipe for smoke?



## korbein (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm going to build a remote smoke delivery system for my vertical propane smoker and an AMNPS.  I have seen the mailbox mods but I'm not a big fan of using duct work metal (galvanized is not really safe for food).

What would you suggest as the best metal pipe to deliver the smoke into the smoker box above the water pan?

Thanks,
Korbein


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello.  With you brother!  I don't want galvanized any where around my food.  Now the argument will be because of the low temps it will be perfectly safe.  "MAYBE"!!!!  I don't like maybe.  I have owned a firearm and hunted since I was 12.  56 now.  Hand your kids a loaded weapon with no instruction and hope for the best.  MAYBE all will be well!  Feed MAYBE  to your family; NOT mine!  Haven't done the research but I KNOW there are alternatives out there.  It may cost you a bit more but I would spend the extra for my family. Black iron is always available. Just my opinion.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## meatstalker (Apr 1, 2015)

korbein

 I would look for the black pipe used on wood stoves depending on dia. you need. also if you know any HVAC guys they might be able to hook you up with some stainless steel pipe as it is used on some furnace/boiler installs. I used a 7 foot piece of 6 inch well casing on my build that I found out in the weeds but I am sure that would not apply in your situation.


----------

